# husband and taxes



## needhelpnow (Feb 19, 2009)

I filed taxes with my husband for the first time 2yrs ago, and each year I would find out that he had not claimed all his 1099s, and we would end up oweing because he never pays the taxes during the year. We have been together 11 yrs, and I have lost trust in him. He refuse to contact the IRS and make a payment plan, and continues to place it on the back burner. when i ask him about it, it starts an argument. I hate confrontation, and I always back down. I feel trapped, and I have no idea what to do. I have worked and paid my taxes for 30 years, and do not know how to help him understand how important this is. I need some advice.


----------



## onlylonelyone (Jan 26, 2009)

The problem is you are married, lol. No matter what you are responsible for his taxes too. Filing seperately I don't think will matter very much. If you could get him to claim his 1099's you would probably get more more back filing together, therefore your return would go straight to IRS and they will set up a payment plan to pay the rest of it back. He doesn't have a choice. If he has received 1099's then the company who issued it has definately filed those with I.R.S. Let him know you could lose your home/everything and he could sit in prison if he doesn't take action now. That is a heavy burden to carry, both of you will feel so much better just getting the monkey off your back. You can get extensions from the I.R.S. but if they have to come looking for you it won't be pretty. I would be tempted to call the I.R.S. and let them know yourself and just get the ball rolling with it all.


----------



## justean (May 28, 2008)

id say try the tax expert.
but i b honest here, my H although not confrontational with me, just finds stuff like tax really confusing. he finds the whole system hard to digest. on the other side, i havent got a clue either, but i wil give it ago.
i suppose im just trying to say here. its like putting stuff to the back of your mind because you cant cope with it.

prob going of the point here. but i personally know a family that left all the matters to the father of the family - bear in mind 2 were the parents (70 + age) of the 3 adult children who also lived in the house ( 50+ age) yep mad world. 
but about 4 yrs ago. they had there supplies to the house cut of. 
not realising n e thing and thinking it were power cuts.
the siblings found out a stash of unopened mail. it had been hidden for a number of yrs.
the siblings found that the father, just by not opening the mail, relinquished any responsiblity and just didnt want to deal with these situations.
the family ended up in court and immediately had to pay £5000 .00
not including the rest of it.


----------

